# Lücken in STARTTLS-Implementierungen



## Newsfeed (8 März 2011)

Aufgrund von Schwachstellen lassen sich Befehle in Verbindungen einschleusen. Angreifer können dadurch möglicherweise E-Mails mitlesen oder Nutzername und Passwort ausspähen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

